

Show HN: Pitch – Learn to sight read music - MrDrDr
http://www.practicemakesperfect.education

======
akbar501
Just downloaded the app for my daughter. A nice update would be if it showed
the note after you get it correctly, such as: C or E Flat, etc. near the top
of the screen.

~~~
MrDrDr
Thanks! Will think about how I can add that in the next version.

------
stupeo
This is a really cool app. I like it a lot.

What instruments have you tested it with?

~~~
MrDrDr
Thank you! I organically made it for sight singing so for voice - Bass, Tenor,
Alto, Soprano. But have also tested it with Piano, Violin, Cello and Flute.

------
maelito
Is there something like this for android ?

~~~
MrDrDr
I don't believe so. I'll be working on the android version if there is enough
interest in the iOS.

If you find sometime similar - please let me know!

